# American Moving to Denmark



## Michigan (May 8, 2010)

I am an American attorney engaged to a Danish national. We prefer to marry and live in Denmark. My financee has a job in Copenhagen. Presently, I do not have a job offer in Denmark. People familiar with Danish law understand the obstacles. We exceed the 24 year requirement. And we understand the attachment requirement. Also, we have considered first living in Sweden.

I would appreciate the experiences of those that have succeeded, failed, or are currently attempting Danish residency through the Danish Family Reunification process. Also, I would appreciate the experiences of those that have elected to achieve similar ends through Sweden. 

We have spent countless hours reviewing Danish, Swedish and EU laws. But we yearn to read experiences from similarly situated individuals. Many thanks in advance for those that can offer personal experiences. 

-Michigan


----------



## lalaw (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello Michigan,

I was just wondering what information you were able to gain on this topic. I may be in a similar position in the near future, my fiance is Danish and we would prefer to live in Denmark. Like you, I am a U.S.-trained and qualified lawyer. What sort of work options have you found there? Did you decide to take your LLM or shift gears with your career?

Thank you,
Lalaw


----------



## Expatdk (Nov 20, 2011)

Michigan said:


> I am an American attorney engaged to a Danish national. We prefer to marry and live in Denmark. My financee has a job in Copenhagen. Presently, I do not have a job offer in Denmark. People familiar with Danish law understand the obstacles. We exceed the 24 year requirement. And we understand the attachment requirement. Also, we have considered first living in Sweden.
> 
> I would appreciate the experiences of those that have succeeded, failed, or are currently attempting Danish residency through the Danish Family Reunification process. Also, I would appreciate the experiences of those that have elected to achieve similar ends through Sweden.
> 
> ...


Hi Michigan, 

I have lived in Denmark for 3 decades and can honestly say that I have hated every minute of the last 20, while I loved the first 10. 
For reasons I won´t list here, I am stuck here for a few more years, but after that I will be gone and never set my foot here again.
Unless you like 24 hour survaillance, a nanny government, discriminating and rather ignorant danes, the biggest governmental sector in the WORLD, crime exploding, and a corrupt communist government that steals your money in any way they can, (WHICH IS 78%!!!!!!! OF EVERY DIME YOU MAKE; THAT GOES BACK INTO A RED GOVERNMENT) I would suggest you find a better place.
Before you do anything please see www dot foreignersindenmark dot dk.
That will give you a very good idea of expat life in the Dddenmark. 
Sorry if I sound too negative, but this place is honestly turning rotten at the speed of lightning. 20 years ago it was a GREAT welfarte state with a realtively small and transparent public sector, no crime, good schools, lower taxes and very few foreigners, which made the Danes very welcoming of new people.
All that has changed drastically, and today it is nothing but a communistic sh.....hole, controlled by a corrupt EU. If you think things are bad in the US, you will se that things here, in the next 2-3 years, are not only bad, but rotten to the core.
"There is something rotten in the State of Denmark". That has never been more true.

By the way, I speak fluent Danish, and I am STILL considered VERY foreign, once anybody hears my name.
The public sector has tripled in employees over the last two decades, and today 66% of ALL Danes, are on the public payroll.
Danes are lazy, very selfrighteous, very discriminating towards anything remotely liberal or foreign, and they have been totally brainwashed to rat on eachother, pay more taxes, get scre...in the arse, and say thank you afterwards.
The hospitals are terrible compared to earlier, and if they don´t kill you, the taxes and the controlling government will.
I apologize if this scares you, and your girlfriend will for sure defend Denmark til the day she dies, but you will be very unhappy here, I have yet to meet a single (western) foreigner here, that is happy. 
Being an African "refugee" is a different story, they love it here, and they have more rights than the Danes actually have themselves.
Find another place, with less communism, cause it won´t last. Companies are running out of the Country, the liberal Danes are running towards the boarder, unemployment is rising very fast, poverty (which was unheard of twenty years ago) is exploding and everybody is blaming the "rich", which in Denmark means ANYBODY working in the private sector, regardless of income. 
Stay away for your own sake, but if you still decide to go, please read the forums i wrote a link to.
On top of everything, I can almost garantee you, that you will nevewr find a decent job, and you CANNOT live off 1 income here. For sure.


----------

